# Case o matic



## JWS (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a Case 830 Comfort King Case o Matic and I am trouble shooting a problem.

The main clutch drags and for that i believe i need to replace the clutch. before I order parts I ran a few pressure tests and found clutch pressure to be low, pump pressure to be very good and converter pressure to be very low, 0 at idle. But the tractor has no problem moving, just grinds gears when shifting and when I push the clutch it doesn't want to stop until I throttle down.

How could I have almost no converter pressure yet have plenty of power for pushing snow? Is there something in between the converter and the valve body test port that could be blocked?

Any one here familiar with Case O matics?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not familiar at all, but it sounds like an empty hydraulic clutch reservoir I had on a pickup truck in the past.
I'm sure your issue wouldn't be that easy of a fix.
How long have you had this tractor?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

JWS,
Found this link. Might help.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=case&th=91724


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JWS, welcome to the forum.

Regarding the clutch releasing problem, do you have a clevis adjustment in your clutch rod between the clutch pedal and the cross shaft thru the bell housing? Is so, you can adjust the length of the rod by removing the pin, loosening the lock nut behind the clevis, and turn the clevis to shorten the rod. Only one turn at a time and test clutch results. Over-adjusting will shorten the life of the clutch. 
_____________________________________________________________

Regarding the gear grinding when shifting, I found the following comment posted by Roger H on the internet:

"all of the Case O Matics will grind to some extent ESPECIALLY in colder weather & depending on what oil you are using in the convertor, on Dad's 830 he ran ATF in the convertor & transmission for years, being thinner, it didnt grind too bad, we put Case TCH oil in the convertor a few years ago & man what a difference that made, I noticed it right away that it would grind a lot more especially in the winter so its going to get changed back someday. One thing you might try & maybe you do this already, come to a complete stop before shifting, if you did loader work where you go from forward to reverse a lot stopping completely helps a lot. You may still have a valve problem, I don't know, but try stopping completely first & see what happens. I did notice that with the TCH oil even in the cold, it did get better soon after the oil warmed up."


----------



## JWS (Jan 7, 2017)

I will be splitting the tractor today and rebuilding the whole case o matic unit. Also reduilding heads and pto clutch.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

Did it work?


----------



## JWS (Jan 7, 2017)

tractormike said:


> Did it work?


The tractor is all torn apart right now. Waiting on parts, one will be a couple of weeks. 

I stripped the block down and am taking it in to be boiled and magnafluxed. Ill be doing a full rebuild. 

Then ill take apart the pto and rebuild clutches and brake. Lots of little parts cleaning to do, too bad it is too cold to paint.



If I am still waiting on transmission parts i'll put new axle seals and brakes on the 8n, I have the parts but just didn't eat to be into two tractors at the same time.


----------



## JWS (Jan 7, 2017)

When I took apart the case o matic unit I found water damage and sludge build up in the main clutch piston. The hydraulic fluid was really bad when I got it, changed it twice but it seems there was no flow into the clutch piston due to crud. Smelled like a septic tank in there.


----------

